# *VIDEO* Dumbbell Training



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Very cool! I sent it to a friend who is doing some dumbbell work... I know Quiz is very dark, but he really looks it in this video! Love his color


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Stephaine you are a joy to watch!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you for sharing, it gave me some great ideas to make dumbbell work for fun. I'll also share with my training group. These are great as you can do them in the house without a lot of room. 

Quiz is a very handsome boy.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I do much of the same, but had not held the dumbbell behind my back hmmmmm (that ill be interesting)

I have tossed the dumbbell then while Liberty went to retrieve,turned either a quarter turn L or R or even 180 degrees around....to encourage finding front...
I thought she understood that she was to come to front - as we had been working on screwy tosses. So of course <greedy trainer that I am....> The first time I did it with Liberty, I turned the full 180 degrees - she promptly delivered the dumbbell to my backside... <geesh>

She could and would retrieve to front if the toss was screwy (far left/right or under objects), but not if I pivoted...amazing how their brains work...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> I have tossed the dumbbell then while Liberty went to retrieve,turned either a quarter turn L or R or even 180 degrees around....to encourage finding front...
> 
> She could and would retrieve to front if the toss was screwy (far left/right or under objects), but not if I pivoted...amazing how their brains work...


Oh yeah.... I gotta start doing that. I've done it w/ regular fronts, but forgot about it once I started dumbbell stuff. Thanks for the reminder!

I love the "doodle training" specifically b/c I can do it in the living room of my little apartment!

And Mary, thank you for saying we're a joy to watch... that's quite a compliment.  I try very hard to always show Quiz that I *enjoy* working with him. Glad to hear that it shows to others as well.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Casey and I have just recently started to work with the "dreaded dumbell"--he hated it with a passion at first. We have made lots of progress, and your video gave me lots of new ideas to make it fun. (I refuse to do an ear pinch or any other kind of pinch, so fun is good!) Thanks for posting!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Always fun to watch you work with the amazing Quiz. I'm in awe at his attentiveness to you. That is especially true since I have come to know him as a tightly wound spring of a boy. You can see in the video that he is trying so hard to do what you want and holding back on what he wants to do. Thank for the post.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Always fun to watch you work with the amazing Quiz. I'm in awe at his attentiveness to you. That is especially true since I have come to know him as a tightly wound spring of a boy. You can see in the video that he is trying so hard to do what you want and holding back on what he wants to do. Thank for the post.


Thanks!

"Tightly wound spring of a boy." Yup. That's Quiz! 

It's amazing with 10 mins of daily training can do! I went out tonight and did some normal distance throws of the dumbbell and his mothing issues were so much better! Now I have to go out and practice throwing the dumbbell w/o him to try and improve MY consistency! I'm all over the place with that thing! :doh::uhoh::doh:


----------

